# hydrocele



## powermaster (Nov 24, 2014)

Went to the doc to  have swelling in scrotum checked out. Turns out i have a hydrocele and is only treatable with surgery or I can live with the discomfort. No pain but I do notice pressure when lifting which he also checked for hernia but found nothing. I am not sure if I should have this surgury or continue on. Anyone delt with some like this ?


----------



## Sledge (Jun 8, 2015)

I have been dealing with epidydimitis for a few years. It's an inflammation of the tube that stores sperm cells.  Holy hell, is it painful. Antibiotics don't clear mine up for some reason, so my only option now is surgical removal of the epidttimus, which would drop my fertility by 50%. Not ready to go that route yet. I get flare UPS dry couple of months or so. If yours isn't painful, and isn't so big that it interferes with anything, I would wait it out.


----------

